# Yellow River fish ID



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the little bass that I caught today flung this onto the deck, it was still alive and had a nice little fillet on it haha...flounder??? Post the pic Tyler


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

This was way above 87 too


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Hog choker. Shrimpers call them twat covers.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You see a few of them on the beach when the shrimpers come thru.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, never even heard of one. Interweb says it's a brackish fish and this was fo sho in fresh about a mile above boiling creek.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Been years ago but saw a 10" one caught just below Hwy.90 and have caught several that size when using a cast net for bait just below Guest Lake @ Holt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've seen those before gigging, thought they were baby flounder, neat.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> I've seen those before gigging, thought they were baby flounder, neat.


Thats what I thought too.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogchoker


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I catch them in my cast net a lot when I'm on the Apalachicola up by the dam...that's like 100 miles up river so no way that's brackish lol


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Sand Dab*

That looks like what we used to call sand dabs. They would filet them and use them as flounder but they had very little taste. Mike


----------



## Slowjeep (Apr 6, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogchoker

Freshwater flounder. I've always wanted to establish some in my fish pond. Not sure where to catch a mess of them though.

Jim
KW Land Works, LLC
www.kwlandworks.com/forestry-mulching


----------

